# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) >  Δυνατότητα νεων ακτοπλοικών γραμμών από Ραφήνα

## vacondios

> Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις που έκανε στο ναυτιλία ο πλοιοκτήτης της golden πρόκειτε να επεκταθούν και σε άλλα λιμάνια, Σύρο,Πάρο και Νάξο.
> Σύντομα η συνέντευξη στο n@utilia.gr. ....


Η Σύρος, η Πάρος και η Νάξος που η απόστασή τους από τη Ραφήνα είναι 20 μίλια πιο κοντά είναι γραμμές-φιλέτα και απαγορευμένες ζώνες για πλοία που δε φέρουν μπλέ αστέρα ή HSW. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το τελευταίο πλοίο που δεν ήταν BS ή HSW και που αναχώρησε με προορισμό την Πάρο ήταν πριν 13 χρόνια το "ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ" και ως γνωστό δεν έφτασε ποτέ. Εάν λοιπόν ένα πλοίο της Golden Star επιθυμεί (θα ήταν ευχής έργο) να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Πάρος-Νάξος και Δονούσα Αμοργός ή Ίος ή και Σαντορίνη, με τα αίσχη που λαμβάνουν χώρα σήμερα στο Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών,*θα πρέπει να το κάνει με καθεστώς ετήσιας τακτικής δρομολόγησης και να ξεκινήσει από 1η Νοεμβρίου 2015 ή 2016* κάτι που θα είναι οικονομική εξουθένωση για την Golden Star που δεν έχει την οικονονομική αντοχή να κάνει αυτό που θα κάνoυν (άν θα το κάνουν τελικά) οι Minoan Lines για το Πειραιάς-Χανιά. Εάν ήταν τόσο εύκολο ένα βαπόρι να πιάσει Συροπαροναξία θα το είχε κάνει από το 2011 το "Πηνελόπη Α" και δε θα βρισκόταν σήμερα σε αυτήν την οικτρή κατάσταση. Ας μη γελιόμαστε λοιπόν. Το αβάπτιστο Golden Star θα είναι ο διάδοχος και αντικαταστάτης του Superferry II και ας ευχόμαστε *οι Στεφάνου να μας φέρουν κι άλλα πλοία που να βάλουν πλώρη και για άλλα νησιά για το καλό των νησιών μας για το καλό της ακτοπλοϊας μας του τουρισμού μας και της οικονομίας μας.*

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Και εγώ αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω φίλε ΩΡΙΩΝ! Πάντως το Superferry II μ' ένα χαμηλό ναύλο και καθημερινή πρωινή αναχώρηση από Πειραιά για ΣυροΠαροΝαξία θα προκαλούσε πόλεμο αστέρων!!!


Φίλε karavofanatike θεωρώ πιθανότερο η γραμμή να ανοίξει απο Ραφήνα και όχι απο Πειραιά. Δε νομίζω να συμφέρει την GSF να ξεκινήσει απευθείας πόλεμο με την BSF, έναν πόλεμο που μάλλον δε θα μπορέσει να κερδίσει σε δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά. Και μην ξεχνάμε πως είναι και πάγιο αίτημα των νησιών αυτών να ξαναποκτήσουν σύνδεση με τη Ραφήνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mήπως με μερικές καμπίνες δούμε το SFII,λέω εγώ τώρα, σε καμιά άγονη;;

----------


## goofy79

> Η Σύρος, η Πάρος και η Νάξος που η απόστασή τους από τη Ραφήνα είναι 20 μίλια πιο κοντά είναι γραμμές-φιλέτα και απαγορευμένες ζώνες για πλοία που δε φέρουν μπλέ αστέρα ή HSW. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το τελευταίο πλοίο που δεν ήταν BS ή HSW και που αναχώρησε με προορισμό την Πάρο ήταν πριν 13 χρόνια το "ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ" και ως γνωστό δεν έφτασε ποτέ. Εάν λοιπόν ένα πλοίο της Golden Star επιθυμεί (θα ήταν ευχής έργο) να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Πάρος-Νάξος και Δονούσα Αμοργός ή Ίος ή και Σαντορίνη, με τα αίσχη που λαμβάνουν χώρα σήμερα στο Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών,*θα πρέπει να το κάνει με καθεστώς ετήσιας τακτικής δρομολόγησης και να ξεκινήσει από 1η Νοεμβρίου 2015 ή 2016* κάτι που θα είναι οικονομική εξουθένωση για την Golden Star που δεν έχει την οικονονομική αντοχή να κάνει αυτό που θα κάνoυν (άν θα το κάνουν τελικά) οι Minoan Lines για το Πειραιάς-Χανιά. Εάν ήταν τόσο εύκολο ένα βαπόρι να πιάσει Συροπαροναξία θα το είχε κάνει από το 2011 το "Πηνελόπη Α" και δε θα βρισκόταν σήμερα σε αυτήν την οικτρή κατάσταση. Ας μη γελιόμαστε λοιπόν. Το αβάπτιστο Golden Star θα είναι ο διάδοχος και αντικαταστάτης του Superferry II και ας ευχόμαστε *οι Στεφάνου να μας φέρουν κι άλλα πλοία που να βάλουν πλώρη και για άλλα νησιά για το καλό των νησιών μας για το καλό της ακτοπλοϊας μας του τουρισμού μας και της οικονομίας μας.*


Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν ήδη στην τότε MFD. Όσο τώρα για το ΣΑΣ...άβυσσος η ψυχή τους!!!
Πάντως δεν θα βιαζόμουν να ξεγράψω ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα, ειδικά από Ραφήνα. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στα πλοία δεν παίζει
ρόλο μόνο η ηλικία του πλοίου αλλά και οι άνθρωποι...

----------


## πειρατικος

να ερχοταν σε σαμο -ικαρια;;;;;

----------


## Eng

Να ερχοταν ισως Βολο - Σποραδες ?????

----------


## Eng

> Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν ήδη στην τότε MFD. Όσο τώρα για το ΣΑΣ...άβυσσος η ψυχή τους!!!
> Πάντως δεν θα βιαζόμουν να ξεγράψω ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα, ειδικά από Ραφήνα. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στα πλοία δεν παίζει
> ρόλο μόνο η ηλικία του πλοίου αλλά και οι άνθρωποι...


Ασε που το δρομολογιο ηταν Πειραιας - Παρος - Ναξος - Ικαρια - Σαμος - Πατμος.

----------


## proussos

*Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πολλά νησιά θα ήθελαν ένα SUPERFERRY στο λιμάνι τους...
Ευχή και προϋπόθεση είναι να μείνουν ΚΑΙ τα δύο πλοία ενεργά.
Δεν θα ήταν καθόλου άσχημο όμως να κάνει πρωϊνό Ραφήνα - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Νάξο - Πάρο το New GSF και απογευματινό Ραφήνα - ¶νδρο - Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο το SF II...*

----------


## capten4

Καταρχας σιγουρα για μια σεζον θα δουλεψουν μαζι....κατα δευτερον, το βαπορι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην πιανει Ανδρο το πρωι,παροτι το σεναριο Τ-Μ-Ν-Π ειναι πολυ καλο.....

----------


## zozef

> *Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πολλά νησιά θα ήθελαν ένα SUPERFERRY στο λιμάνι τους...
> Ευχή και προϋπόθεση είναι να μείνουν ΚΑΙ τα δύο πλοία ενεργά.
> Δεν θα ήταν καθόλου άσχημο όμως να κάνει πρωϊνό Ραφήνα - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Νάξο - Πάρο το New GSF και απογευματινό Ραφήνα - ¶νδρο - Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο το SF II...
> *


*
**Το δεύτερο δρομολόγιο μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## noulos

Δε νομίζω ότι οι προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις βοηθούν σε κάτι και σίγουρα δεν ενδιαφέρουν τους "τρίτους".

----------


## vacondios

> Δε νομίζω ότι οι προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις βοηθούν σε κάτι και σίγουρα δεν ενδιαφέρουν τους "τρίτους".


Εκτός εαν εξαπολύονται εναντίον μου? 
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει τα γραπτά μένουν και τα γραπτά και η συνέπειά τους φανερώνουν την επάρκεια ή την ανεπάρκεια των συγγραφέων τους.

----------


## noulos

> Εκτός εαν εξαπολύονται εναντίον μου? 
> Εν πάσει περιπτώσει τα γραπτά μένουν και τα γραπτά και η συνέπειά τους φανερώνουν την επάρκεια ή την ανεπάρκεια των συγγραφέων τους.


Χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση. Μην τα παίρνεις όλα προσωπικά.

----------


## proussos

> Ωραία αφού αυτά που λέω εγώ είναι κατά τη γνώμη σου εκτός τόπου και χρόνου και μάλιστα "ΚΑΙ ΤΕΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΑ" και η ασχετοσύνη του ανθρώπου φαίνεται στην ορθότητα ή όχι των όσων ισχυρίζεται και επειδή τα γραφτά μένουν συνήθως όταν κάποιος δεν έχει τεκμήρια αναλίσκεται σε προσωπικές επιθέσεις αλλά εγώ δεν πρόκειται να ακολουθήσω αυτόν τον κατήφορο εγώ ισχυρίστηκα τα εξής:
> 
> Το Blue Star Ιθάκη την κάνει τη Σύρο σε 225 λεπτά.
> Το "Νήσος Μύκονος" και τα Blue Star 1 και 2 το 'χουν κάνει 205 λεπτά.
> Τα πλοία της Blue Star Ferries τηρούν με πολύ καλή ακρίβεια τα ωράριά τους.
> Θέλω να παρακαλέσω γα τον "εντός τόπου και χρόνου" ισχυρισμό επί των ανωτέρω.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Επειδή θα χρειαστεί πολύς χώρος για να ΣΑΣ παραθέσω τις προηγούμενες καταχωρήσεις ΣΑΣ...μπορείτε να ανατρέξετε πίσω βλέποντας πως η διαφωνία μας αφορά την διαστρέβλωση της ιστορίας.
Επειδή λοιπόν υπάρχουν στοιχεία , θα ξαναπώ ότι πριν από δεκαετίες υπήρξαν δύο πλοία (που δεν συγκρίνονται με τα σημερινά) που την απόσταση Πειραιάς - Σύρος (ή αντίστροφα) την διένυαν σε 3ω 25λ.
Ο κόσμος και τότε κοίταζαν τα ρολόγια τους...ειδικά τις Κυριακές για όσους θυμούνται πολύ απλά γιατί τα ίδια τα πλοία τους μύησαν σε αυτό το ωράριο!
Αυτά που δεν κατανοώ , είναι τα δύο συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα καθώς και τα περί λειτουργίας των windows...
Όταν καταφέρετε να σταματήσετε το βάδισμα στον "κατήφορο" , μπορείτε να κάνετε αναστροφή και να δοκιμάσετε να ανταπεξέλθετε στις απαιτήσεις του ανήφορου της γνώσης !*

----------


## vacondios

> *
> Επειδή λοιπόν υπάρχουν στοιχεία , θα ξαναπώ ότι πριν από δεκαετίες υπήρξαν δύο πλοία (που δεν συγκρίνονται με τα σημερινά) που την απόσταση Πειραιάς - Σύρος (ή αντίστροφα) την διένυαν σε 3ω 25λ.
> *


Ομολογώ ότι αυτό δεν το έχω υπόψη μου. Αφού όμως παραθέτεις ένα στοιχείο γνώσης γιατί δεν το δίνεις ολόκληρο? Αυτά τα 2 πλοία ήταν συμβατικά ή μήπως catamaran? δεν είχαν όνομα? Ποιά ήταν επιτέλους αυτά τα πλοία? που πήγαιναναν με 25 κόμβους? 
Πάτως όχι το Ναϊάς 2 που με ισχύ 11000 kw είχε τελική 20,5
ούτε το "Παναγία Τήνου" με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 21 κόμβους
ούτε το "Εξπρες Αφροδίτη" που πήγαινε με19,5 κόμβους
Και όπως είναι γνωστό η Απόσταση Πειραιώς-Ερμουπόλεως είναι 83 ναυτικά μίλια

----------


## proussos

> Ομολογώ ότι αυτό δεν το έχω υπόψη μου. Αφού όμως παραθέτεις ένα στοιχείο γνώσης γιατί δεν το δίνεις ολόκληρο? Αυτά τα 2 πλοία ήταν συμβατικά ή μήπως catamaran? δεν είχαν όνομα? Ποιά ήταν επιτέλους αυτά τα πλοία? που πήγαιναναν με 25 κόμβους? 
> Πάτως όχι το Ναϊάς 2 που με ισχύ 11000 kw είχε τελική 20,5
> ούτε το "Παναγία Τήνου" με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 21 κόμβους
> ούτε το "Εξπρες Αφροδίτη" που πήγαινε με19,5 κόμβους
> Και όπως είναι γνωστό η Απόσταση Πειραιώς-Ερμουπόλεως είναι 83 ναυτικά μίλια


*Η επόμενη απάντηση θα πρέπει να είναι σχεδιασμένη σε χαρτί γιατί βλέπω πως δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε...
Κλείνω λέγοντας , για άλλη μια φορά , πως την απόσταση Π-Σ και Σ-Π (και όχι μόνο) την διένυαν τα πλοία με "αυτοσχέδιους" τρόπους μιας και δεν υπήρχε το σύστημα διαχωρισμού κυκλοφορίας και δεν υπήρχε και το A.I.S. να δίνει αναφορές...
Επειδή όμως αγνοείτε πεισματικά την ιστορία διαστρεβλώνοντας τα γεγονότα (προφανώς σας...διασκεδάζει αυτό) , δεν θα έχετε την τύχη να δείτε αναρτημένο το αντίγραφο ημερολογίου ενός από τα πλοία - θρύλους που αναφέρετε...
Καλή συνέχεια !*

----------


## vinman

*Έχω να γελάσω τόσο πολύ αρκετούς μήνες....μπράβο στον φίλο vacondio που μας προσφέρει απλόχερα στιγμές χαλάρωσης και γέλιου*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Και όπως είναι γνωστό η Απόσταση Πειραιώς-Ερμουπόλεως είναι 83 ναυτικά μίλια


Όντως σύμφωνα με την έκδοση ΒΧ01 "Πίνακας μιλιομετρικών αποστάσεων μεταξύ ελληνικών λιμένων" η απόσταση Πειραια - Ερμούπολης είναι 83 ναυτικά μίλια. Η τελευταία έκδοση του ΒΧ01 είναι του 1996 και οι αποστάσεις είναι μετρημενες στη συντομότερη πλεύσιμη διαδρομή.

Όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χαρτη η συντομότερη διαδρομή από τον Πειραιά μέχροι τν παράλαξη του κάβου Τάμελου στη Τζια ειναι αυτή που περνάει μεσα από το στενο Φλεβών και σημειώνεται με κόκκινη γραμμή στο χαρτη. Από τον Πειραιά μεχρι τον καβο Τάμελο ειναι *39 ναυτικά μίλια* (μετρημένα με το κουμπάσο στο χάρτη).

Ακόμα και αν πάει έξω από τις Φλέβες αλλά πάλι παει γιαλό γιαλό οπως σημειώνεται με την μπλέ γραμμή η απόσταση δεν μεγαλώνει σηματικά αφου πια ειναι 41 ναυτικά μίλια μέχρι τον Τάμελο.

Όμως από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1990 ειναι σε εφαρμογή το σύστημα διαχωρισμου της κυκλοφορίας στο Σαρωνικό οπότε τα πλοία πρέπει αν ακολουθούν την πράσινη πορείο που με αυτή από τον Πειραιά στον Τάμελο είναι *46 ναυτικά μίλια*.
PeirTam.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος

Δηλαδή ένα βαπόρι της δεκαετίας του 1980 ή του 1990 μπορούσε ΄να περάσει μεσα από το στενο Φλεβών (αυτοσχέδια όπως λέει ο proussos) και να κερδίσει 7 μίλα σε σχέση με ένα σημερινό. Αν κανεις τις πραξεις ότι ένα βαπόρι με 20 κόμβους έκανε την απόσταση Από τον Πειριαά μέχρι τον Τάμελο στον ίδιο χ΄ρονο που σήμερα την κανει ένα βαπόρι με 23 κόμβους περίπου. Οπότε δεν μπορύμε να συγκρινουμε χρόνους από πα΄λιοτερες εποχές με τις σημερινές γιατί έχουν αλλάξει οι συνθηκες. Οπότε οσο και να φάινεται παράξενο δεν ειναι η ιδαι απόσταση.

----------


## vacondios

Η βέλτιστη και συντομότερη δυνατή απόσταση (ευθεία και ξυστά έξω από τις Φλέβες τον Πάτροκλο και Τζιά) είναι 77 ναυτικά μίλια (76,9 σύμφωνα με το Google δες εικόνα) (από το φανάρι του Πειραιά μέχρι το φανάρι στην άκρη του μεγάλου κυματοθραύστη στο λιμάνι της Σύρου) Αλλά και πάλι "δε βγαίνουν τα κουκιά". Πλην όμως (παρά τα όπως πάντα υπερβολικά παραμύθια που κυκλοφορούν στο νησί) εγώ πηγαινοέρχομαι στο νησί μου για περισσότερο από 40 χρόνια από τον καιρό του "Ναϊάς 1" του Κατσουλάκου επιμένω ότι τον προηγούμενο αιώνα τα συμβατικά πλοία το κάνανε σε τουλάχιστον 4 ώρες και κάτι. Το πρώτο συμβατικό πλοίο που έσπασε προς τα κάτω το φράγμα των τεσσάρων ωρών ήταν το Blue Star Ιθάκη το έτος 2001.

----------


## zozef

> Η βέλτιστη και συντομότερη δυνατή απόσταση (ευθεία και ξυστά έξω από τις Φλέβες τον Πάτροκλο και Τζιά) είναι 77 ναυτικά μίλια (76,9 σύμφωνα με το Google δες εικόνα) (από το φανάρι του Πειραιά μέχρι το φανάρι στην άκρη του μεγάλου κυματοθραύστη στο λιμάνι της Σύρου) Αλλά και πάλι "δε βγαίνουν τα κουκιά". Πλην όμως (παρά τα όπως πάντα υπερβολικά παραμύθια που κυκλοφορούν στο νησί) εγώ πηγαινοέρχομαι στο νησί μου για περισσότερο από 40 χρόνια από τον καιρό του "Ναϊάς 1" του Κατσουλάκου επιμένω ότι τον προηγούμενο αιώνα τα συμβατικά πλοία το κάνανε σε τουλάχιστον 4 ώρες και κάτι. Το πρώτο συμβατικό πλοίο που έσπασε προς τα κάτω το φράγμα των τεσσάρων ωρών ήταν το Blue Star Ιθάκη το έτος 2001.


Αγαπητέ μου επειδή  και εγώ  πηγαίνω-έρχομαι παρά κάτι μέρες 50 χρόνια  ο Απόλλωνας και ο Κάπτεν Κωσταντής το είχαν σπάσει προ πολού και για την πλάκα τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Στοιχεία για τις μηχανές του LISIEUX / ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ

Machinery : Two sets Parsons SR geared turbines
Boilers : Two oil-fired w/t FCM 47/60 426 lb/sq in
Power : 22.000 shp
Speed : 24 kts (22,5 kts on one boiler)

Ο πλοίαρχος Μανώλης Παπαγγελής, που το έφερε από την Αγγλία, αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά :

"Όταν μπαίναμε στη Μεσόγειο λάβαμε εντολή από το γραφείο να ανάψουμε και τους δύο λέβητες για να δούμε τι ταχύτητα έπιανε. Πράγματι τους ανάψαμε και πιάσαμε 26,2 μίλια. Περνώντας από το Γιβραλτάρ μας έπιασε ο παράκτιος και μας έστειλε το ακόλουθο μήνυμα :

"Παρακαλούμε να μας πληροφορήσετε το όνομα του πλοίου σας και στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ποιάς χώρας ανήκετε."

Επειδή με την ταχύτητα αυτή και καθώς τα σαλόνια ήταν σβηστά δεν μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι ημασταν επιβατικό πλοίο. Του απάντησα :

"Δεν είμεθα πολεμικόν πλοίον. Είμεθα το ελληνικόν επιβατικόν ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ"

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Mη ξεχάσουμε να αναφέρουμε ότι αυτά τα δύο ιστορικά βαπόρια ήταν και ''πεισματάρικα μουλάρια''...στις ελικτικές τους.......επέμεναν να μην γυρίζουν με τίποτα.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε  Ζοζεφ μια και το ανεφερες οταν ο Καπτα Μανωλης Παπαγγελης  εδωσε την συνεντευξη στο γνωστο  ναυτιλιακο  περιοδικο ημουν παρων και μας ειπε  ακριβως τα εξης 
__  ...ειχα εντολη απο το γραφειο να βαλουμε και το δευτερο καζανι να δουμε ποσα μιλια πιανει και ποσο καιει,απο το Σαν Βιτσεντο το φαναρι της Πορτογαλιας 120 μιλια απο την Τζιμπεραλτα και για 12 ωρες πιασαμε 28,5 μιλια!!! τουρμπινες βλεπεις...μας πιανουν λοιπον στο ρανταρ οι Αγγλοι απο την Τζιμπεραλτα, εμεις ειχαμε σβηστα τα φωτα στο πλοιο δεν ειχαμε επιβατες, και μας καλουν στον ασυρματο...Αναφερατε ποιο πολεμικο σκαφος ειστε!!! 
Του λεω τοτε με περηφανια...Δεν ειμαστε πολεμικο αλλα το Ελληνικον επιβατηγον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!!!

_apollonARA.jpgO139.jpg

----------


## vacondios

Το "Απόλλων" του Νομικού το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά αλλά τότε είχα ηλικία μονοψήφια και δεν είχα γίνει ακόμα μηχανικός για να ξέρω τί σημαίνει ατμοστρόβιλος εξωτερικής καύσης για να 'χω κίνητρο και περιέργεια να ταξιδεύσω. Και πήγαινα με το εμβολοφόρο "Ναϊάς" του Κατσουλάκου. Ομολογώ ότι απόψε έμαθα καταπληκτικά πράγματα! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Το "Απόλλων" του Νομικού το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά αλλά τότε είχα ηλικία μονοψήφια και δεν είχα γίνει ακόμα μηχανικός για να ξέρω τί σημαίνει ατμοστρόβιλος εξωτερικής καύσης για να 'χω κίνητρο και περιέργεια να ταξιδεύσω. Και πήγαινα με το εμβολοφόρο "Ναϊάς" του Κατσουλάκου. Ομολογώ ότι απόψε έμαθα καταπληκτικά πράγματα! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!!


Και μετά όταν γίνατε μηχανικός δεν μάθατε τα περί ατμοστροβίλων? Επιλέγατε βαπόρι για να ταξιδέψετε με βάση το είδος των κυρίων μηχανών? Και εν κατακλείδι μέχρι και η ''κουτσή Μαρία'' ξέρει τουλάχιστον στη Σύρο για τις ταχύτητες και τους χρόνους που έκαναν τα δύο ιστορικά και αξέχαστα πλοία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και για την ιστορια  να κανουμε ακομη μια  αναφορα   στο ανωτερω γεγονος  και να  πουμε οτι διαδραματιστηκε κατα την καθοδο του "ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ" απο την Γαλλια στην πατριδα μας    αρχας     Μαιου του 1966 

_apollon apokoma.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Φανταστείτε την εικόνα να υπήρχε σήμερα το πλοίο και να προσπερνά στο Αιγαίο το BS με 28,5.......

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Η εικόνα και μόνο θα έφτανε ανεξάρτητα από την ταχύτητα. Μακάρι να υπήρχαν και ας πήγαιναν με 15 μίλια. Τί, ποια 15 μίλια. Και δεμένα να ήταν σαν μουσεία ναυτικής τέχνης.........

----------


## Eng

Απορώ τι πραγματεύεται τελικα αυτο το threat.....................

----------


## capten4

> Απορώ τι πραγματεύεται τελικα αυτο το threat.....................


Πως η τρελα  δεν παει στα βουνα !!....το καταλαβαμε για τα καλα....Εκτος απο εναν ισως....

----------


## vacondios

> Αγαπητε μου φιλε Ρουσσος, δεν τα λες καλα, δεν εχεις σκεφτει οτι με τι καμεβα και χρησιμοποιωντας πιο ψηλο λαδι θα στρεφει σε καποια μιλισεκοντς πιο γρηγορα το πιτς οποτε εχεις μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα. Συμπεριλαμβανομενου του πιδαλιου becker που σπαει στις 60μοιρες. Για να μην σου πω για τον βολβο τον τσαρουχαρο που εχει που το κανουν ακομα να πηγαινει πιο γρηγορα.
> Αχ.. σημερα ηταν μια ομορφη μερα στο Λαυριο..
> Χ'μους φιλε μου και στον αδερφο σου!!





> Απορώ τι πραγματεύεται τελικα αυτο το threat.....................


                                                               ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Eng

Κυριε Βακονδιε σας ευχαριστω για το κατατοπιστικο σας σχολιο σας.
Αρα το thread αυτο πραγματευεται τεχνικες πληροφοριες του maneuverability system καθως και του συστηματος προωσης των πλοιων.
Οποτε θα χρειαστει να αλλαξω τον τιτλο του θεματος, να το προσαρμοσω και να το μεταφερω στα Μηχανοστασια.
Και μιας και στα Μηχανοστασια υπαρχει ηδη θεμα με Προωστηριες Εγκαταστασεις, να μπει κατω απο αυτο.

Σας ευχαριστω για την επισημανση σας.

ΥΓ: Η μεταφορα και επεξεργασια του θεματος θα γινει στην πρωτη ευκαιρια, σε συνενοηση με τη Διοικηση του Ναυτιλια.

----------


## sprintezis

Golden Express: Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Πάρος-Νάξος-Κουφονήσι-Αμοργός

https://www.ferryhopper.com/el/blog/ferry-news/golden-express-rafina-syros-paros-naxos

----------


## roussosf

> Golden Express: Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Πάρος-Νάξος-Κουφονήσι-Αμοργός
> 
> https://www.ferryhopper.com/el/blog/ferry-news/golden-express-rafina-syros-paros-naxos


Αν και το site σου λέει πως μπορείς να κάνεις και κράτηση , αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό γιατί δεν υπάρχει στα πλάνα το δρομολόγιο. Ούτε καν στα πλάνα της εταιρείας

----------


## rafina-lines

Αυτό το άρθρο είναι από τον Ιανουάριο. Βασικά το σκάφος μάλλον θα κάνει τα δρομολόγια του runner, αλλά ακόμη η εταιρία δεν έχει ανακοινώσει τίποτα προς το παρόν...

----------

